
America Needs Plasma from Covid-19 Survivors Now - Reedx
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/03/plasma-blood-covid-19-survivors/609007/
======
HarryHirsch
So - what are they going to pay? There was a big hoo-hah when Gilead priced
their Hep C cure at 100 kUSD - a steep price tag but still less than a liver
transplant. Are they really going to offer plasma donors tens of thousands per
plasma donation because the alternative - a patient taking up more time in
intensive care would be even more costly?

